# Hilfe zu Auto FX Dreamsuite



## Feenzauber (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo 

ich habe das Programm Auto FX Dreamsuite 1,2 und Gel bekommen. Leider bereitet es mir schon seit Wochen Kopf zerbrechen, da ich die Anwendung irgendwie nicht verstehe. Leider finde ich keine Anleitung in deutsch, da ich in englisch nicht so gut bin. 
Ich kenne mich mit PI8 und PSP gut aus und Flash auch einwenig, aber dieses Programm
Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben wo ich etwas in deutsch finden kann oder wie dieses Programm zu handhaben ist 

Ganz lieben Dank 
Feenzauber


----------



## pixelchef (22. Februar 2004)

*Handbuch*

Das Handbuch kannst Du hier: http://www.autofx.com/dreamsuite/gel/gel_gr.html runterladen. Übrigens, warum hast Du keins auf Deiner CD?
Grüsse pixelchef


----------

